# using a blog for work



## balster (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to share my new photoblog with you, Daily Face - a portrait photography blog

Al shot on the D7000

Daily Face is about the intriguing quality of the human face. Balster van Duijn, a documentary filmmaker, likes to study and photograph the human character. These daily portraits focus on human frailty and the facial expressions that give someone character.

How would I be able to get work from this, what is a good website to promote?Have a look and tell me what you think!


----------



## Formatted (Feb 10, 2011)

Something majorly wrong with the skin texture in that photo!


----------

